# Pipe Smoking and Facial Hair



## postoak (Apr 15, 2009)

I believe that there is a correlation between pipe-smoking and having a beard. If you agree, I'd like to hear why you think this is.

Anyway, I thought I'd do a poll.

(Full disclosure, I have had a full beard for the last 30 years, plus a partial one for the 6 years before that.)


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

postoak said:


> I believe that there is a correlation between pipe-smoking and having a beard...


 And, too, there is a correlation between the number of 37-year olds with blonde hair in Lansing, Michigan, and the number tornadoes in Kansas in any 15-year period.

Notice to all! Beware confusing correlation and causality. This has been your statistics less for today.


----------



## postoak (Apr 15, 2009)

Also, a correlation between pipe-smoking and high-intellect. 

I think there IS a causal relation, but I want to keep this light-hearted and fun, so won't argue with you.


----------



## brianwalden (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't have an option. I'm clean shaven but not by choice. I can grow a great beard and I let it out for a few weeks every once in a while but the rest of the time the wife demands I'm clean shaven. Yeah yeah, I know she has no right and all that. The fact is a few weeks of her cringing every time I try to kiss her puts a strain on a marriage. Principles are great, but when it comes to non-essential issues practicalities win out.


----------



## postoak (Apr 15, 2009)

Well, Brian, I did forget a "not allowed to" option, but I think you should go ahead and vote "full beard" since you have one at times.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

correlation does not imply causation :anim_soapbox:


----------



## DeadFrog (Mar 19, 2009)

I've had a goatee for the past 10 years almost. However I've been sporting a full beard since before Christmas. Oddly enough, the wife prefers me with facial hair and loves the beard. lol


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Clean other than a faint goat!


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

I used to have a gotee, but know I just have a chin beard. At one time, it was pretty damn long, but that changed due to my job (and the wife).


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

postoak said:


> ...I want to keep this light-hearted and fun, so won't argue with you.


My mustache and I are only here to argue. :mrgreen:


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

I have a full beard never cut trimed or shaved. 
Yes, I do find that brushing my teeth alone is not going to help if I want to get rid of the Cigar smell. My beard is like a filter. it filters thru all the smoke in the room.


----------



## Dedalus (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm down for can't grow a beard, but would love to. I suppose that makes me a woman based on causal relationship logic? Meaning, the / (slash) actually stands for the word therefore, and works dialectically? ie I'm a woman; therefore, I can't grow a beard -or- I can't grow a beard; therefore, I'm a woman. Perhaps these should have been different categories...unless you're just trying to humiliate me.:hurt:


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

I have a full beard which is trimmed on occassion. I'll have to go with the beard and intellegence theory.:tease:

Professor Mike


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

If I grew facial hair, how would anyone tell my face and my ass apart?

Clean shaven by choice! :target:


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

I've worn a moustache for many, many years, and don't see it going anywhere any time soon.


----------



## postoak (Apr 15, 2009)

Dedalus said:


> I'm down for can't grow a beard, but would love to. I suppose that makes me a woman based on causal relationship logic? Meaning, the / (slash) actually stands for the word therefore, and works dialectically? ie I'm a woman; therefore, I can't grow a beard -or- I can't grow a beard; therefore, I'm a woman. Perhaps these should have been different categories...unless you're just trying to humiliate me.:hurt:


LOL, I actually meant "OR can't grow a beard".


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

I voted "Partial Beard".

I've always had a goatee and for the past couple of years have experimented with varying lengths for it. Here a better quality pic of my avatar. This was on a quick goose hunt I took my oldest son on this past year. I've since trimmed it back to a more respectable length when I needed to attend my Grand mothers funeral and didn't want to look like a mountain man. The growing has started again though....


----------



## strider72 (Jan 25, 2009)

Had a goatee for many moons.. I have a beard kick two or three times a year. Oddly enough my wife, the O'Great and Merciful Empress... sorta likes/tolerates/whatever my beard if I keep it trimmed. Always thought a beard goes well witha good pipe myself.


----------



## smurph (Apr 12, 2009)

Full beard (well... growing to be full) and shaved head. Follicly challenged since the tender age of 18. Tried to hide it - hairspray/gel/mousse... who the hell uses mousse anymore? Now it's called 'product'. HA! Oh well... shaved it all off in 96 and never looked back! Now 37. Wife doesn't mind the facial hair but the neice (3 year old) always covers her mouth when she greets us with a hug and kiss. Pretty funny.

one day I should look like this...


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

smurph said:


> Full beard (well... growing to be full) and shaved head. Follicly challenged since the tender age of 18. Tried to hide it - hairspray/gel/mousse... who the hell uses mousse anymore? Now it's called 'product'. HA! Oh well... shaved it all off in 96 and never looked back! Now 37. Wife doesn't mind the facial hair but the neice (3 year old) always covers her mouth when she greets us with a hug and kiss. Pretty funny.
> 
> one day I should look like this...


I feel your pain on losing it up top. I did the same thing. Figured I might as well get used to it now. This pic is a couple years old but the length of the "tee" right now is close to this.


----------



## brianwalden (Mar 18, 2009)

smurph said:


> Full beard (well... growing to be full) and shaved head. Follicly challenged since the tender age of 18. Tried to hide it - hairspray/gel/mousse... who the hell uses mousse anymore? Now it's called 'product'. HA! Oh well... shaved it all off in 96 and never looked back! Now 37. Wife doesn't mind the facial hair but the neice (3 year old) always covers her mouth when she greets us with a hug and kiss. Pretty funny.
> 
> one day I should look like this...


Yeah, I noticed my hair was starting to go in college. At 28 I've reached the point where if my hair grows longer than an inch it looks like I have a combover (come to think of it, I need a haircut). In a few years I'll probably just shave it off - maybe then my wife will have mercy on me and allow a beard so I don't look like a complete cueball.


----------



## uvacom (Oct 29, 2008)

dmkerr said:


> If I grew facial hair, how would anyone tell my face and my ass apart?


Do the sensible thing and shave your ass. Problem solved.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

uvacom said:


> Do the sensible thing and shave your ass. Problem solved.


Too much of a pain in the ass. Let 'em wonder, I say!


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

Full beard here and the wife loves it.

I used to rock a chinstrap goatee, but recently decided to grow it in to a full beard.

I usually sport a brit-hawk, but I am thinking about shaving my head after the school year is over to see if I can pull it off. I love the full beard/shaved head look.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I've sported a full bear for about three and a half years. That's long enough that I've worn it to multiple funerals and weddings -- the true test of a man's dedication to his look. For the record, no one minds and everyone likes it.

Almost all of my facial hair is red with some blonde. I must say, the coloring is so rare and striking that I feel genetically obligated to wear a beard of at least three inches year round. When the local lads decided to have a beard growing contest, I was automatically both disqualified and made de facto judge.

For anyone considering growing a beard, I offer the following advice:
1) Put your razor away for four weeks. It's too early for shaping, and the temptation to wimp out is too great. You'll be questioning how you're being received at work and home. Most beards die here.

2) After four weeks are up, trim out a neckline that follows the natural curve of the back of your ear. Trace the back of the ear with your finger and visualize how that curve would continue down your face and throat. A BEARD IS NOT A SUBSTITUTE FOR A JAWLINE. No one in human history has ever fooled anyone with a super-groomed jawline beard. Trimming out a proper NECKline is actually much more flattering for the heavier-faced gentlemen who are so often tempted to grow a faux jawline beard.

3) It doesn't come up often, because most new beards don't survive the first four weeks, but you've got to work with what you've got. If you had the guts to wait the four weeks but it's still too thin and/or patchy - it's okay to not have a full beard. Maybe your mustache or full goatee are stronger - go with those instead. Maybe you can rock the mutton chops - I did. The only thing that looks worse than a faux jawline beard is the beard grown by the guy that shouldn't have a beard. FYI, everyone thinks they're that guy at first. That's why you've got to give it a full four weeks of hands-off time.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

drastic_quench said:


> I've sported a full bear for about three and a half years. That's long enough that I've worn it to multiple funerals and weddings -- the true test of a man's dedication to his look. For the record, no one minds and everyone likes it.
> 
> Almost all of my facial hair is red with some blonde. I must say, the coloring is so rare and striking that I feel genetically obligated to wear a beard of at least three inches year round. When the local lads decided to have a beard growing contest, I was automatically both disqualified and made de facto judge.
> 
> ...


Good advice! Us full bearded folk should put together a beard growing FAQ!

On a side note, I am quite jealous of a red beard. I have some red in mine, but it is mostly brown.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

morefifemusicanyone said:


> Good advice! Us full bearded folk should put together a beard growing FAQ!
> 
> On a side note, I am quite jealous of a red beard. I have some red in mine, but it is mostly brown.


Sounds like a serious case of ginger-envy Tyler. You'd better get some counseling


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Full beard, except for the occasional bout of temporary insanity when I think I could go 4 hours without shaving ......... 40+ years ......... cigars, cigarettes, pipes .... hell, even chewing tobacco .......

Shaving is for female legs and P O R N stars .......


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

Some times I have a full beard sometimes a partial.....depends if I get tired of looking at all the grey...er..silver ...or not.


----------



## smurph (Apr 12, 2009)

<< ginger beard . Don't get any ideas... i'm not posing for you with a pipe  haha. jk. 

Great advice on the 4 week rule


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> Sounds like a serious case of ginger-envy Tyler. You'd better get some counseling


I know, I know, Ive gotta lay off the youtube vids.

Almost felt like posting one when I got my huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge Savinelli Hercules Canadian.

Now WWhermit has it though.,


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i grew a full beard this winter, and didn't really get much time to smoke my pipes while i had it. when i did, i enjoyed the lingering smell in the beard.
i normally just have a goattee, and the stash can trap some of the room note for a while if i'm lucky.


----------



## strider72 (Jan 25, 2009)

Dzrtrat said:


> Some times I have a full beard sometimes a partial.....depends if I get tired of looking at all the grey...er..silver ...or not.


Danged if some silver ain't snuck in my beard too.... all them crazy women will make it come faster...


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

For those in need of help growing/maintaining a beard (I thought this site was quite funny. Check out the featured beards! Inspires me to keep mine growing.):

Growing a beard

Defining your neckline

Beard grooming

Featured beards

Beard Style Guide:


----------



## postoak (Apr 15, 2009)

The guy in the beards.org advertizement has his hair and his beard just the way I have mine.


----------



## DeadFrog (Mar 19, 2009)

With all of this talk about beards and such, maybe we need a separate forum on manscaping! :rofl:


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

If seeking inspiration for a beard is what is needed, go no further than .....


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

morefifemusicanyone said:


> I know, I know, Ive gotta lay off the youtube vids.
> 
> Almost felt like posting one when I got my huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge Savinelli Hercules Canadian.
> 
> Now WWhermit has it though.,


You know what they say about big pipes :nod:


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> You know what they say about big pipes :nod:


I no longer have any pipes, what does that say about me?


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

DeadFrog said:


> With all of this talk about beards and such, maybe we need a separate forum on manscaping! :rofl:


Look no further

Register your beard here

Click on him to go to the World Beard and Moustache Championships!
http://www.worldbeardchampionships.com/

Couldn't resist. /threadjack off


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

DeadFrog said:


> With all of this talk about beards and such, maybe we need a separate forum on manscaping! :rofl:


Don't be getting all metro-sexual on us now! :hand:

:bump2:


----------



## DeadFrog (Mar 19, 2009)

plexiprs said:


> Don't be getting all metro-sexual on us now! :hand:
> 
> :bump2:


:r This thread cracks me up!


----------



## nothingclever (Aug 1, 2008)

I've been doing the chin strap thing for a while.


----------



## smurph (Apr 12, 2009)

Mine is coming in nicely... but my wife was looking at it closely today and found a white hair... then two... then three... then... she stopped counting. I was saying 'NO PULL, NO PULL' . Leave em in. She used to pluck the odd one out when I wasn't paying attention. 'Damn... what was that for!!'  haha. 

Should look good one day if I can resist the urge to shave it off.


----------



## smurph (Apr 12, 2009)

strider72 said:


> Danged if some silver ain't snuck in my beard too.... all them crazy women will make it come faster...


ahhh... maybe that's why she was ready to pull them out!!!


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

Clean shaven here. Although I don't shave every day cuz I hate shaving but then again don't like facial hair either. So every 2 or 3 days I shave just to keep it from getting too long.


----------

